# SCOTTISH AVIATION ( PRESTWICK ) PIONEER



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 25, 2008)

An interesting little manual for this unusual STOL taildragger from Scotland!

Enjoy reading!

Best Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Ron, another great gem.


----------

